# Help For Heroes charity day 2020



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Just to let everyone know the date for next years H4H day is Monday 21st September. Shotgun start at 09.00

We have a stunning course this year, one that I never thought we would be able to play the charity day at. Should be a right 'royal' day.

I will post up full details in the next few days. but in the meantime get the date in your diaries.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2019)

Pebble Beach ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 18, 2019)

St Georges Hill?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Pebble Beach ?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be it..Royal Pebble Beach........Plum


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

Excellent, date in diary and excited to find out the course details .ðŸ‘


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Excellent, date in diary and excited to find out the course details .ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I guarantee you will like it Phil. 






My guarantees are of course worthless.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

richart said:



			I guarantee you will like it Phil. 






My guarantees are of course worthless.

Click to expand...


Less heather than Hankley then ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Midnight (Nov 18, 2019)

Good work young Rich. In the diary now, I will have been retired from the job for 2 weeks by then ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## DRW (Nov 18, 2019)

Is it Royal Ascot, heard they have good greens


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 18, 2019)

richart said:



			Just to let everyone know the date for next years H4H day is Monday 21st September. Shotgun start at 09.00

We have a stunning course this year, one that I never thought we would be able to play the charity day at. Should be a right 'royal' day.

I will post up full details in the next few days. but in the meantime get the date in your diaries.

Click to expand...

The date is in the diary as requested.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Good work young Rich. In the diary now, I will have been retired from the job for 2 weeks by then ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾
		
Click to expand...

I have a job for you on the front desk !


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Less heather than Hankley then ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

I can guarantee that, but there are other hazards.


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Is it Royal Ascot, heard they have good greens

Click to expand...

Definitetly a royal connection, but perhaps not the right one.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

Iâ€™m guessing Princes ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™m guessing Princes ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Kings at Gleneagles ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

richart said:



			Kings at Gleneagles ?
		
Click to expand...

Teaser

If I leave now I might get there in time


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

He's only gone and got us on Home Park in the grounds of Windsor Castle hasn't he....
Tad short though....and only 9 holes......


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Less heather than Hankley then ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Heather Golf Club on Heather Road in the town of Heather that's situated in the county of Heather has less heather than Hankley


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He's only gone and got us on Home Park in the grounds of Windsor Castle hasn't he....
Tad short though....and only 9 holes......
		
Click to expand...

nine holes, lunch and another nine ?


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Heather Golf Club on Heather Road in the town of Heather that's situated in the county of Heather has less heather than Hankley
		
Click to expand...

Forum Fragger rule, free drop back on the fairway ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2019)

Royal St Georges 
I might be going mad but didnâ€™t I see a feature of this course in a recent GM magazine,thought it was going to be here then.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

richart said:



			nine holes, lunch and another nine ?
		
Click to expand...

How civilised


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

Here we go....
Walton Heath....Prince of Wales, later Eddie VIII was the first Captain......


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2019)

Sorry it was Royal mid Surrey so thatâ€™s my guess


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2019)

Queenwood.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2019)

DRW said:



			Is it Royal Ascot, heard they have good greens

Click to expand...

Greens a step up from Wentworth so going to be a cracking day there - hotel booked in Ascot ðŸ‘


----------



## JamesR (Nov 18, 2019)

WoKING, Kingsbarns, Robert the Bruce, Kingston Heath,...I may be heading into the realms of fantasy!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

Definitely Royal Ascot, rumour has it that Prince Andrew stopped off for a widdle on his way back from Pizza Express in Woking.......allegedly ðŸ‘


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 18, 2019)

Royal North Devon then, yeh 10 min travel.


----------



## Dando (Nov 18, 2019)

in the diary!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He's only gone and got us on Home Park in the grounds of Windsor Castle hasn't he....
Tad short though....and only 9 holes......
		
Click to expand...

I was going to make a flippant 17 year old girl joke but then I'd probably prefer a pizza these days ðŸ˜


----------



## Midnight (Nov 18, 2019)

richart said:



			I have a job for you on the front desk !
		
Click to expand...

I look forward to it mate ðŸ‘ðŸ¾ðŸ‘ðŸ¾


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure how to break this to you all, but here goes




It is not Royal Ascot. Sorry.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 18, 2019)

Gutted


----------



## Imurg (Nov 18, 2019)

Over the moon


----------



## richart (Nov 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Over the moon
		
Click to expand...

Think you should be posting on football thread ?


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 18, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He's only gone and got us on Home Park in the grounds of Windsor Castle hasn't he....
Tad short though....and only 9 holes......
		
Click to expand...

18 holes.......


----------



## chrisd (Nov 18, 2019)

We're not good enough??


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

Might need a bit of lateral thinking. Not a royal club, but perhaps a royal county ? One we have not been to before.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

The Berkshire!!!!!


----------



## JamesR (Nov 19, 2019)

ROYAL COUNTY Down


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Red or Blue?
		
Click to expand...

Neither !


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The Berkshire!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not that easy !


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			Neither !
		
Click to expand...

Purple?


----------



## DRW (Nov 19, 2019)

How about Swinley forest in the royal county of Berkshire

or maybe Bearwood lakes


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2019)

Surely time for outside the SE for the masses? 

Royal County?  Sandringham is in Norfolk... how about up there?  RWN, Sheringham or Hunstanton?


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

DRW said:



			How about Swinley forest in the royal county of Berkshire

or maybe Bearwood lakes
		
Click to expand...

No heather for fragger.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 19, 2019)

IanM said:



*Surely time for outside the SE for the masses*?

Royal County?  Sandringham is in Norfolk... how about up there?  RWN, Sheringham or Hunstanton?   

Click to expand...

Royal Birkdale...  please!!!!!


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

I only recognise one Royal county, where the mighty Royals play !


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			He's only gone and got us on Home Park in the grounds of Windsor Castle hasn't he....
Tad short though....and only 9 holes......
		
Click to expand...

Still a nice course  though - and some 'interesting' views!
https://oi155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/Golf/RHGC Windsor Great Park/SP_A0016_zpsafbcfcd6.jpg


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 19, 2019)

Newbury & Crookham Golf Club


----------



## Slime (Nov 19, 2019)

Royal Cape Kidnappers, perchance?


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Reading pitch and putt?
		
Click to expand...

Not having you lot dig up our pitch.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 19, 2019)

richart said:



			No heather for fragger.
		
Click to expand...

Will I need my swimming goggles?


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Will I need my swimming goggles?
		
Click to expand...

Almost certainly.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 19, 2019)

Iâ€™ll go with DRW and say Bearwood Lakes 

Iâ€™ll bring extra balls, donâ€™t want to do an â€œEddieâ€


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ll go with DRW and say Bearwood Lakes 

Iâ€™ll bring extra balls, donâ€™t want to do an â€œEddieâ€
		
Click to expand...

You are a very wise man, along with DRW.

Can you swim ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 19, 2019)

If needed


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

I suppose I can drag myself down there to play it again...if I must


Top work Sir!


----------



## 2blue (Nov 19, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Iâ€™ll go with DRW and say Bearwood Lakes

Iâ€™ll bring extra balls, donâ€™t want to do an â€œEddieâ€
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			You are a very wise man, along with DRW.

Can you swim ?
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh.


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2019)

I suppose itâ€™s ok.


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I suppose I can drag myself down there to play it again...if I must


Top work Sir!
		
Click to expand...

You are a true hero!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			You are a true hero!
		
Click to expand...

And I know it....
Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Dando (Nov 19, 2019)

Imurg said:



			And I know it....
Gonna be a good day!
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll be better for me if they fill in all the lakes and bunkers and cut down those trees


----------



## IanM (Nov 19, 2019)

Worse places to play than BearwoodðŸ˜


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 19, 2019)

Iâ€™ll pack my finest black socks to wear with my shorts for this one! 

Already looking forward to it. Great work!


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok it's not exactly Lydd but I dont mind slumming it for H4H sake ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Iâ€™ll pack my finest black socks to wear with my shorts for this one! 

Already looking forward to it. Great work!
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you change your shoes in the car park


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2019)

Annual leave already booked


----------



## DRW (Nov 20, 2019)

Cracking venue.

Big thumbs to all involved in organising such a great venue and day.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 20, 2019)

Prince Andrew Joining us for the day.... Wherever its held, I'm sure we'll all have a Royal Knees up...


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2019)

If Bearwood is official, then those who havenâ€™t played it or enjoyed the hospitality within the clubhouse, they are in for a real treat.

Played it a couple of times, hopefully weâ€™ll be off the whites or some bandits might steal the day ðŸ˜

Will bring my own pooper scooper ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦† ðŸ˜œ


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2019)

Yes Bearwood Lakes is official. Full details to follow on a new thread shortly. Having played it many times I can only agree with Fish. It is a stunning venue for us. If you havenâ€™t played there for a few years you will be in for a real treat following the improvements. Downside is there is a lot more water on 9, 10, and 13 !!!

Looking at arranging another game on a nearby course either on the Sunday afternoon before H4H or the Tuesday after. Sunday preferred day, but will depend on a course allowing us on. Will keep forumers updated on this one as well.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2019)

Fish said:



			If Bearwood is official, then those who havenâ€™t played it or enjoyed the hospitality within the clubhouse, they are in for a real treat.

Played it a couple of times, hopefully weâ€™ll be off the whites or some bandits might steal the day ðŸ˜

Will bring my own pooper scooper ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦†ðŸ¦† ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

If Slasher has his way we will be off the blacks !!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 22, 2019)

richart said:



			If Slasher has his way we will be off the blacks !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it supposed to be an enjoyable day?


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2019)

Bigfoot said:



			Isn't it supposed to be an enjoyable day?
		
Click to expand...

We donâ€™t take any notice of Slasher ! I will select the tees that suit my game. ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 22, 2019)

richart said:



			We donâ€™t take any notice of Slasher ! I will select the tees that suit my game. ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Reds then


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Reds then
		
Click to expand...

First candidate for the longest walk methinks.....


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			First candidate for the longest walk methinks.....

Click to expand...

Ok blue


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2019)

richart said:



			Yes Bearwood Lakes is official. Full details to follow on a new thread shortly. Having played it many times I can only agree with Fish. It is a stunning venue for us. If you havenâ€™t played there for a few years you will be in for a real treat following the improvements. Downside is there is a lot more water on 9, 10, and 13 !!!

Looking at arranging another game on a nearby course either on the Sunday afternoon before H4H or the Tuesday after. Sunday preferred day, but will depend on a course allowing us on. Will keep forumers updated on this one as well.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant effort as always. Leave all booked and can't wait. Superb venue.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 22, 2019)

Always wanted to play there rich, Iâ€™ll keep my eyes peeled for the register thread


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 22, 2019)

Looking forward to this already! Letâ€™s hope work doesnâ€™t scupper my plans again ðŸ™„


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 23, 2019)

This could be the best one yet,the course is fantastic.
Will bring my dad this time he loves the place


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 23, 2019)

Kraxx68 said:



			Prince Andrew Joining us for the day.... Wherever its held, I'm sure we'll all have a Royal Knees up...
		
Click to expand...

He has a clash with Pizza Express in Woking!!


----------



## Hackers76 (Nov 23, 2019)

Will this be open to anyone to join or is first option given to those that have attended previously? Keen to join in next year


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2019)

Hackers76 said:



			Will this be open to anyone to join or is first option given to those that have attended previously? Keen to join in next year
		
Click to expand...


If it's done as usual, it'll be open to forum members first and then their guests if spaces are still vacant


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2019)

Hackers76 said:



			Will this be open to anyone to join or is first option given to those that have attended previously? Keen to join in next year
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is open to all forumers including those that have not played in the event before. ðŸ‘


----------



## TreeSeeker (Nov 23, 2019)

What a cracking looking course for it, blocking the date so that i've got it free, was dissappointed that I didn't make the one this year, good event for a good cause.


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 23, 2019)

watching this with interest


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2019)

Hotel booked already ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Hotel booked already ðŸ˜Ž
		
Click to expand...

Which one


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			Which one
		
Click to expand...

Travelodge Bracknell, cheap & clean, stayed there before, only Â£25 ðŸ˜Ž

Just somewhere to lay the head after a quiet Sunday night out ðŸ¤”


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			Travelodge Bracknell, cheap & clean, stayed there before, only Â£25 ðŸ˜Ž

Just somewhere to lay the head after a quiet Sunday night out ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

There's two


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			There's two
		
Click to expand...

London Rd, Binfield. 15mins from course and short taxi ride to various drinking & eating houses for Sunday night.


----------



## Swingalot (Nov 23, 2019)

New course for me, looking forward to it already.

 The standard good golf pre playing a top course and then turning up and having a stinker. 

Get involved forumers, top course and top fun and all for H4H.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

Fish said:



			London Rd, Binfield. 15mins from course and short taxi ride to various drinking & eating houses for Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I would change. Not a great Travelodge and nothing adjacent. I would go London Rd, Bracknell RG12 2UT  as the town is only 10 minute walk and several pubs adjacent


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest I would change. Not a great Travelodge and nothing adjacent. I would go London Rd, Bracknell RG12 2UT  as the town is only 10 minute walk and several pubs adjacent
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep him company


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2019)

Booked into the Purple Palace in Wokingham- couple mins from the course and in the centre of town


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2019)

If I was making a choice I'd go with LP and book into Wokingham. Plenty of places to eat, loads of pubs and bars and very adjacent to the course


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2019)

Premier inn Wokingham booked


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			Premier inn Wokingham booked
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2019)

richart said:



			Same here.
		
Click to expand...

PNWokingham, Paul lives in Wokingham so will advise on best places to eat and drink.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 23, 2019)

When I worked in Wokingham in the mid 90â€™s it was famous for being the town with the most pubs per capita in the U.K.


----------



## IanM (Nov 23, 2019)

Been there a few times.....great venue.  Top course and very relaxed and modern.....hope I canâ€™t make this one!

Great choice


----------



## Kraxx68 (Nov 23, 2019)

richart said:



			Yes Bearwood Lakes is official. Full details to follow on a new thread shortly. Having played it many times I can only agree with Fish. It is a stunning venue for us. If you havenâ€™t played there for a few years you will be in for a real treat following the improvements. Downside is there is a lot more water on 9, 10, and 13 !!!

Looking at arranging another game on a nearby course either on the Sunday afternoon before H4H or the Tuesday after. Sunday preferred day, but will depend on a course allowing us on. Will keep forumers updated on this one as well.
		
Click to expand...

Booked my week off already ðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘ŒðŸ‘Œ


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 23, 2019)

Wokingham will definitely be the place for refreshments!! The premier inn opened last week so should be great - and it is on the right side of town to Bearwood - not much more than 5 minutes. 

travelodge in Binfield where Fish has booked is also fine - 2.5 miles into Wokingham and still easy to get to the course. There is also a premier Inn at Winnersh Triangle - right off the 329M and 5 minutes from the course and 3.5m to Wokingham - very good if coming by train as riight by Winnersh triangle - but the one in Wokingham is also only a 5 minute walk from Wokingham Station and obviously nearer the pubs!!

There are a lot of pubs, curry houses etc in Wokingham so should be fulfill the needs!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest I would change. Not a great Travelodge and nothing adjacent. I would go London Rd, Bracknell RG12 2UT  as the town is only 10 minute walk and several pubs adjacent
		
Click to expand...

No thanks, somewhere to simply place me head for a few hours, nothing more, why pay more than Â£24.99 for a clean bed for 6 hours or less, dependant on how pished I get.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			No thanks, somewhere to simply place me head for a few hours, nothing more, why pay more than Â£24.99 for a clean bed for 6 hours or less, dependant on how pished I get.
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re more likely to go up and make a call at 6pm and close youâ€™re eyes for a few minutes......and wake up after a restful 10 hours


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			No thanks, somewhere to simply place me head for a few hours, nothing more, why pay more than Â£24.99 for a clean bed for 6 hours or less, dependant on how pished I get.
		
Click to expand...

Not a prob. With the number of pubs and curry houses in Wokingham I can guarantee you'll going to be comfortably numb and I can see a repeat of how you looked and felt at Camberley Heath a few years back.


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a prob. With the number of pubs and curry houses in Wokingham I can guarantee you'll going to be comfortably numb and I can see a repeat of how you looked and felt at Camberley Heath a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

I know a good bar with a very good curry house only 20 paces away where I spent a good night with Paul & Zara before, so thatâ€™s where Iâ€™ll be heading.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 24, 2019)

Fish said:



			I know a good bar with a very good curry house only 20 paces away where I spent a good night with Paul & Zara before, so thatâ€™s where Iâ€™ll be heading.
		
Click to expand...

Are you allowed back in!!!


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 29, 2019)

HID just got accepted for Berlin Marathon day before, bugger, twin room at Fish's Travel Lodge booked and paid for if anyone wants to pretend to be me they can have a freebie.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm polishing my shafts up as I type.......no fishing for me that day.
Bearwood Lakes is enough to bring this knob out of retirement.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi @richart when can we expect to get an update on cost and/if there'll be an additional course added? Just trying to get all my golf "expenses" for 2020 together so I know roughly what the damage will be and how much I have to spend on my missus to compensate...


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @richart when can we expect to get an update on cost and/if there'll be an additional course added? Just trying to get all my golf "expenses" for 2020 together so I know roughly what the damage will be and how much I have to spend on my missus to compensate...
		
Click to expand...

Details to follow shortlly, but can confirm golf and food will be £85. This is half the price of a normal society at Bearwood Lakes.

I am setting up justgiving charity site to collect donations. Cost of golf and food will be collected over the next nine months in instalments rather than payment in full on the day. Should hopefully help with finances and also save time on the day.

Rich


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @richart when can we expect to get an update on cost and/if there'll be an additional course added? Just trying to get all my golf "expenses" for 2020 together so I know roughly what the damage will be and how much I have to spend on my missus to compensate...
		
Click to expand...

who said you're invited


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 31, 2019)

Dando said:



			who said you're invited 

Click to expand...

I'm noble, I don't need anyone to invite me. I invite myself.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I'm noble, I don't need anyone to invite me. I invite myself. 

Click to expand...

Hasn't it occurred to you that we might be lying about the venue so we may all play somewhere else?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 31, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Hasn't it occurred to you that we might be lying about the venue so we may all play somewhere else?
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t know it was the official “gang up against the poor Swede day” today! 

You’re so old you won’t remember where this unofficial venue is anyway, so see you at Bearwood! 😉


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I didn’t know it was the official “gang up against the poor Swede” today! 

You’re so old you won’t remember where this unofficial venue is anyway, so see you at Bearwood! 😉
		
Click to expand...

"Poor Swede" ?? 

Not after the money you'd have taken from swindle wins at your place I reckon 😉

Not wrong though about age mate ......... see you at West Hill 🤔


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 3, 2020)

richart said:



			Yes this is open to all forumers including those that have not played in the event before. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 21, 2020)

I've been quiet on here lately but just seen this and definitely interested myself. I've done a gig at Bearwood before and I was drooling at the course from the clubhouse, it looks incredible.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 21, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			HID just got accepted for Berlin Marathon day before, bugger, twin room at Fish's Travel Lodge booked and paid for if anyone wants to pretend to be me they can have a freebie.
		
Click to expand...

If no one else has taken this, I would love to accept the offer!


----------



## richart (Jan 21, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			If no one else has taken this, I would love to accept the offer!
		
Click to expand...

I will be posting a new thread in the next couple of days with full details of the day. Hoping to also offer a game on the Sunday before. Just sorting out the justgiving site, well my wife is.

Everyone on the forum will be very welcome, and there will also be places for guests.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ooh Sunday game at Blackmoor I hope? Love that course!


----------



## richart (Jan 22, 2020)

Matty6 said:



			Ooh Sunday game at Blackmoor I hope? Love that course!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not. It will hopefully be much closer to Bearwood Lakes. Not easy to get a society on a members club on a Sunday, but we will try.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 22, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			If no one else has taken this, I would love to accept the offer!
		
Click to expand...

No problem remind me nearer the day and I'll give you details


----------



## njc1973 (Jan 22, 2020)

richart said:



			I will be posting a new thread in the next couple of days with full details of the day. Hoping to also offer a game on the Sunday before. Just sorting out the justgiving site, well my wife is.

Everyone on the forum will be very welcome, and there will also be places for guests.

Click to expand...

This sounds good, I'm hoping to get across this year, just looking into travel options.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jan 23, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			No problem remind me nearer the day and I'll give you details
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thank you very much.


----------



## Old Skier (Jan 28, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			If no one else has taken this, I would love to accept the offer!
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------

